# mid december cold sunrise



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Just thought I would share this with you all.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Great to see that sunrise down here is'nt It.
But where's the fish,this weather were having is giving me withdraw symptoms.
(no good catches)Makes me fish harder
and try everything I haven't used in a while.

T<---->Lines

Kozlow


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

you got me, I havnt a idea where they are. Going to try to get out tomarro if all goes as planed and the wind is not blitzing me out. my mouth is watering for a pompano on the grill, sure wouldlike to find some.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Boy you aren't kidding.
Pray for calmer winds.
T<--->Lines
Kozlow
P/S get the gear ready the weekend is almost here.


----------

